

Kinect for Windows Sample Code - Garbage
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/k4wdev/archive/2013/03/06/easy-access-to-kinect-for-windows-sample-code.aspx

======
jnazario
<http://kinectforwindows.codeplex.com/>

that's where the code is up. neat!

------
mindstab
This is good! Parts of Microsoft continuing to embrace the future (and open
source).

Because the situation I see now is that enthusiasts _love_ the connect. They
buy this great piece of Microsoft hardware and then run to Linux to us it....
So it's good Microsoft has realized this and is trying to fix this lacking of
theirs.

------
jruiz
I did a little martial arts training kinect app with some friends for the
university, not sure if this code will help you but...
[https://github.com/joseruizjimenez/personal-training-
martial...](https://github.com/joseruizjimenez/personal-training-martial-
arts/tree/master/personal-training-martial-arts.Refactor) (everything is under
that dir) feel free to use the code as you wish :)

------
Qworg
Except K4W SDK is still closed source. This is simply the example code showing
how the SDK works...

You still need to have a K4W sensor head to use the Kinect for any commercial
activity (rather than the Kinect for XBox).

------
wedesoft
Shameless plug. I did some Ruby bindings [1] for libfreenect. The Ruby example
code to display data from the Kinect is very concise [2].

[1] <https://github.com/wedesoft/hornetseye-kinect> [2]
[http://www.wedesoft.de/hornetseye-
api/file.Camera.html#Micro...](http://www.wedesoft.de/hornetseye-
api/file.Camera.html#Microsoft_Kinect__libfreenect_)

------
jiggy2011
I wonder if this has much/anything to do with Valve's Linux push?

I know that it is possible to do Kinect stuff on Linux, but if they can make
it easier on Windows then perhaps they can get people building Kinect games
that target Windows rather than aiming for cross platform?

~~~
paupino_masano
Technically, you could always develop for Windows using OpenNI however you'd
typically be relying on a 3rd party wrapper to expose the bindings in .NET.
I'm not sure if this library is utilizing OpenNI or has been built from the
ground up, but regardless: it does encourage developers to use their library
rather than a separately maintained one.

In saying that: OpenNI works pretty well with the Kinect if you spend some
time understanding it! I've never used the Windows bindings however on OSX it
works well :)

